

I will pay you if you build an iLisp. - mcartyem

I want to make iPhone apps in a succinct language.
======
CyberFonic
Would iLisp have access to the entire set of functionality in iOS 6?

The idea might not fly - I think Apple have a thing against anything that
creates apps that don't use the iOS SDK and tools. Perhaps somebody with more
knowledge of this matter could elaborate.

------
tree_of_item
<http://call-cc.org/>

[http://dynamo.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/wiki/index.php/Main_P...](http://dynamo.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

------
misleading_name
You could use phone gap, and compile you lisp to JavaScript with something
like <http://common-lisp.net/project/parenscript/>

